# Cartier Tank face ruined by watch repair shop?



## edyang73 (3 mo ago)

Hello,

My wife has a Cartier Tank from over 10 years ago that has a lot of sentimental value to her.

She took it to a watch and clock repair shop that said her face was stained, with some water damage and rust, and recommended they remachine it.

She just got it back, and this is what it looks like (left). 










It's worse than a fake. It doesn't even look like a Cartier. The roman numerals on the bottom aren't the right size. It's a disaster.

I called the store, and they blame it on the watch dial company.

Anyways, what do you all recommend I do? Can I demand they source an original face and replace it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mudnut (5 mo ago)

Wow, that's beyond terrible. It's more of a reimagined dial than the worst fake. It's utterly unacceptable, but I think you already know that.


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)

WTF


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

And the name of this sleazy 'shop'?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I think they sent you back something from Grandpa's bottom drawer.....


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd also be worried that they switched the movement out for "something newer and better"!


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

_Suspicious._


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

How do you re-machine a watch face????? Looks like they made a template, printed it, and slapped it on. I just don't don't get this AT ALL.......


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

Uhh what's your watch looks like again before the repair? If it's a Tank Solo, that case have been overly polished as well. Like there's not much left there.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

First post, wondering if it's "OK?" 

Hmmmm...


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

There is a lot more going on here than just with the dial.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Is it even the same watch?
Did you check the serial?


----------



## edyang73 (3 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> First post, wondering if it's "OK?"
> 
> Hmmmm...


Where did I "wonder if it's ok"?

Anyone with eyes can see it is not ok.

This store vehemently denies anything is wrong, but they did say if I bring it back they will fix it.

I'm demanding that they replace the face with a genuine one, not repainting it to what they think it will look like.

It's a store called "The Clock Man" in Fullerton CA, which has a lot of 5 star reviews on Yelp and also says they specialize in Rolex servicing.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a Cartier Stank.....🤡


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

What’s the exact reference of your wife’s watch? It’s obviously not the one on the right you used the photo of which is the newest Tank Must Small.


----------



## Oakenfield (Aug 2, 2021)

This is very suspicious. Not sure what it is. But it's suspicious.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have not heard of machining the surface of a dial before. Pay Cartier to have it corrected.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Can't be the same watch. Look at the cabachon on the crown. This is fishy.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Can't be the same watch. Look at the cabachon on the crown. This is fishy.


It’s not. The new Cartier he posted a photo of is the current tank must small.


----------



## Das-Bimmer (Nov 20, 2015)

How the heck do you "re-machine" a watch dial? 🤔


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

Honey I think they shrunk the watch face!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Das-Bimmer said:


> How the heck do you "re-machine" a watch dial? 🤔


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Can't be the same watch. Look at the cabachon on the crown. This is fishy.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have anything in writing? Can you stop or contest the payment?

Not a good thing. 

Good luck.


----------



## edyang73 (3 mo ago)

jupe said:


> What’s the exact reference of your wife’s watch? It’s obviously not the one on the right you used the photo of which is the newest Tank Must Small.


This is the back of her watch. Is this the reference number?


----------



## edyang73 (3 mo ago)

jupe said:


> It’s not. The new Cartier he posted a photo of is the current tank must small.


Correct, my bad, I wasn't sure the exact model of my wife's original watch so I looked up on Cartier's site for their most recent Tank.


----------



## Das-Bimmer (Nov 20, 2015)

I believe this should be the correct watch right OP? If so yes that work they did on the dial is inferior and I believe they should pay to have it re-done by Cartier directly.


----------



## edyang73 (3 mo ago)

Das-Bimmer said:


> I believe this should be the correct watch right OP? If so yes that work they did on the dial is inferior and I believe they should pay to have it re-done by Cartier directly.
> 
> View attachment 16957035


Forgive my ignorance, but can I ask them to not "re-do" it but just replace it with an official watch face?

The way the guy made it sound, the dial company completely repainted the dial which I didn't even know was a thing.


----------



## Das-Bimmer (Nov 20, 2015)

edyang73 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but can I ask them to not "re-do" it but just replace it with an official watch face?
> 
> The way the guy made it sound, the dial company completely repainted the dial which I didn't even know was a thing.


I'm no lawyer so don't take anything I say seriously but in my opinion they should have let you know that the dial was going to be repainted. Watches that have their dials re-painted by third parties lose a lot of their value and this specific job was an obvious botchery. All they told you was the dial was going to be "re-machined"? No other information was given to you about the specific work that was going to be performed on the watch? If that is the case, I personally think they should be paying for Cartier to install a new dial. Again this is only my opinion.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

They couldn't even get the 5, 6 & 7 the right way up!


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> First post, wondering if it's "OK?"
> 
> Hmmmm...


Precisely. It can't be "worse than a fake" because it is fake.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm far from a Cartier expert, but I did just Google 'Cartier womens tank' images and scrolled through hundreds of pics. Not a single one of them showed hour/minute graduations that were not connected together like railroad rails. Not a single one had hour Roman Numerals inverted to 'right side up' at the 6 o'clock edge of dial.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

edyang73 said:


> This is the back of her watch. Is this the reference number?
> 
> View attachment 16957018


I'm not sure if your entire watch has been replaced with a fake. The case number corresponds to a Tank Solo Large, which has a quartz movement. I'm not sure why you didn't just send this to Cartier instead of an independent watchmaker.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> I'm far from a Cartier expert, but I did just Google 'Cartier womens tank' images and scrolled through hundreds of pics. Not a single one of them showed hour/minute graduations that were not connected together like railroad rails. Not a single one had hour Roman Numerals inverted to 'right side up' at the 6 o'clock edge of dial.


I take back what I said about graduations. I found this image from a seller on Ebay. Who knows if it is legit. Still, the bottom numerals are not inverted.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

If I had a Cartier requiring repairs, I would only take it to a Cartier authorized repair center. Was this "watch and clock repair shop" a Cartier authorized repair center?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

edyang73 said:


> This is the back of her watch. Is this the reference number?
> 
> View attachment 16957018


Is that a current pic? Or prior to sending off?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm stunned how bad that is. Very, very sorry it happened to a sentimental piece. Really hope it can be restored to your satisfaction.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh, now i know where that "artist" went.(more like conservative restorer, but you get me)


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

It’s so bad it’s almost good 😭 play this off as a one of one by a alternative artist.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Sorry but I think we're just getting trolled. No reasonable person would walk out of that shop with the watch in that condition.


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

So sorry you have to deal with this. Hope you find solutions quickly!


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Can't be the same watch. Look at the cabachon on the crown. This is fishy.


agreed. Crown/ Cabochon in the left picture looks questionable, even for an older tank.


----------



## CooperZ (Oct 21, 2020)

the roman numerals on the bottom have been flipped. it's more than likely a completely different dial.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

@edyang73 
Since no one has asked yet: Please show a "before" photo of your wife's watch.


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Welcome…to the Twilight Zone!


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

FlightQualified said:


> Sorry but I think we're just getting trolled. No reasonable person would walk out of that shop with the watch in that condition.


Well, you'd be surprised.

Tiffany & Co in a southern European city completely ruined our Tiffany wedding bands - and tried really hard to make us walk out of the shop with them in that condition. 

Their engraver had engraved my name in the big ring and my wife's name in the small one. By hand, really beautiful job, but just completely wrong. 

When we caught this they sent them back to the engraver, who proceeded to grind away the entire inside of the ring to erase the engraving. Changed the profile of the rings, changed the feel of the rings, changed the weight of the rings, changed the size by more than 1 size, removed a lot of platinum. 

I had to get really angry before they agreed to give me new rings of proper quality, size and weight. To this day I am certain they still think I was the unreasonable one.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

c'mon OP, fess up, what's the gig here, what's the hustle, what am I missing, I know there is a catch but I cannot put a finger on it ..


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Das-Bimmer said:


> I'm no lawyer so don't take anything I say seriously but in my opinion they should have let you know that the dial was going to be repainted. Watches that have their dials re-painted by third parties lose a lot of their value and this specific job was an obvious botchery. All they told you was the dial was going to be "re-machined"? No other information was given to you about the specific work that was going to be performed on the watch? If that is the case, I personally think they should be paying for Cartier to install a new dial. Again this is only my opinion.


Maybe reimagined is what they were saying.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SigDigit said:


> I'm far from a Cartier expert, but I did just Google 'Cartier womens tank' images and scrolled through hundreds of pics. Not a single one of them showed hour/minute graduations that were not connected together like railroad rails. *Not a single one had hour Roman Numerals inverted to 'right side up' at the 6 o'clock edge of dial.*


Maybe it's a Singapore Watch Club dial 2.0.


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

edyang73 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but can I ask them to not "re-do" it but just replace it with an official watch face?
> 
> The way the guy made it sound, the dial company completely repainted the dial which I didn't even know was a thing.


Dial (watch face) "re-do" or refinishing is a very big deal. And in some cases for vintage watches, even the company themselves won't be able to replicate their own dial. Asking the watch service guy to "fix" the dial in any shape or form is a big no-no. If it's a reputable watchmaker, they will decline the request if they can't sourced the dial directly from the manufacturer, that is if they are an authorized service centre. And they only want to replace, not "fix".



edyang73 said:


> She took it to a watch and clock repair shop that said her face was stained, with some water damage and rust, and recommended they remachine it.


Out of curiosity, did your wife ask the repair shop to fix the dial (watch face)? It is very rare that repair shop would recommend replacing the dial, especially with a botched one.



edyang73 said:


> I called the store, and they blame it on the watch dial company.
> 
> Anyways, what do you all recommend I do? Can I demand they source an original face and replace it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No company in the world will have the original dial except Cartier themselves. The only thing you can do is go back to the shop and ask the watch service guy to return the dial, as stained as it is with water damage and rust, and put it back there. I believe this is the only option. At this point, Cartier Authorized Service Center will also refuse any service because your watch is no longer in the original condition.


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

If watches had eyebrows and eyelashes, this one gives off the impression of having them all plucked.


----------



## tmg245crt (5 mo ago)

edyang73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has a Cartier Tank from over 10 years ago that has a lot of sentimental value to her.
> 
> ...


Next time please take it to Cartier it’ll be expensive but worth it.


----------



## pgkelley (May 8, 2012)

I would be in that shop demanding to know the real story…you got ripped and the shop needs to make it right…we all know who they are…


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

Get the shop to do it again, I'm sure they'll get it right this time









Sorry OP, sucky situation. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

will this mystery every be solved, have we all been trolled, is this genuine, if yes will we ever know who the 'artist' was, so many questions, this has got to be a WUS classic, deserving a place in the HOF of all time posts, subtle yet brilliant


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> It's a Cartier Stank.....🤡


You win the internet. That was hilarious!!


----------



## Mike_Mc (Mar 21, 2014)

The store that did the repair had the dial refinished by a dial refinishing company. Incompetently. That’s on the store. The dial is most likely the original that was poorly repainted with a poor template. The solution is to have the store send the watch to Cartier and pay for a new dial and I’m sure Cartier will require a “service” adding to the cost. The repair and refinishing was poorly done. I managed a high end jewelry store for over 30 years. We sometimes had a dial refinished, but the customer was informed, and we told them that it would be slightly different. This dial was poorly done and that’s on the store with their dial refinisher selection. Dial refinishing should only if the customer doesn’t want to spend the money for an original. All stores sometimes make a mistake. We would have sent it to Cartier and paid the bill if our dial refinisher did that poorly. They also shouldn’t have tried to deflect the blame. Our store is a Rolex AD and I would certainly be reluctant to take my Rolex there as the OP said was in their advertising.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

People! The OP is screwing us here. The watch is a cheap fake and nothing has been refurbished or "re-machined". The photo in #25 is also not the watch the OP shows in #1, compare the size and shape of the cabochon in the crown. But quite apart from that: What sane person would leave the store with such a thing when picking up the watch after repair?


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Post deleted


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Moonshine Runner said:


> People! The OP is screwing us here....


Just saw this post.... Gotta agree with you I'd say. 🤪


----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)

Judging from the new dial, the old dial was not refinished, repainted, reused or anything. The shop just got a different or unauthorized dial copy, "cut" it (hence misaligned). 
Minute hand seems to be also not of the correct length. Ask the shop to give you back the old dial.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

There is not one thing that is the same in the two photos.

Heck, the before photo on the right is a professional image with professional lighting. The after photo is not even close.

I agree with the BS call.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

jupe said:


> What’s the exact reference of your wife’s watch? It’s obviously not the one on the right you used the photo of which is the newest Tank Must Small.


clearly. blue handset vs. black, the case is different. regarding the dial, it could be a legitimate Cartier dial, just doesn't match. Vintage Cartier used skinnier font. this is an example for a 1960's tank.

he needs to source a replacement dial from Cartier. at least he's willing to fix it.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, it is not even the same watch.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

it's not even the same watch based on those photos....


----------



## darry123 (Aug 26, 2021)

even the cabochon is not the same as in the picture on the right... I think they simply swapped the watch for something else...


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

edyang73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has a Cartier Tank from over 10 years ago that has a lot of sentimental value to her.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your shytty experience but hey, shouldn't have believed in those Yelp reviews in the first place.

Look, Cartier wouldn't sell an original dial to any unauthorized repair shop. To prevent shady people from creating fake watches with their original dials, obviously. 😉

Best you can do is to send the watch to Cartier for a repair/service and a dial replacement if you have the original papers, and have the shop that screwed up foot the bill.

But seriously, not to put salt on your wounds, but your wife didn't realize this when she picked it up? I mean, she had the watch for a decade and didn't realize something's off with that "thing"?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm definitely not a Cartier expert, as far away from it as it gets in fact, but I've NEVER seen a Cartier Tank where the bottom row of numerals is arranged vertically instead of radially, i.e. right side up as in the left photo. And that's so instantly recognizable that my only reaction to this post is "someone is checking if their fake passes as a real watch". I mean it's too awful otherwise. Too unbelievable.


----------



## deediver (Oct 10, 2010)

The bottom row of Roman Numerals are upside down, are they appliqués or are they painted on? I can’t tell from the photo. It’s too bad you don’t have a before photo. Next time I drop off any of my watches at a shop I’m definitely documenting everything with pictures.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

This just hurts to look at.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Lol OP ain't ever coming back. Y'all got trolled.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

It didn’t start out as a tank imo


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

For Cartier service, use only Cartier not a third party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

What a nightmare!


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

OMG, what just happened there?
It’s just so ridiculous that I can’t decide if we or u are being pwned?
If this post where a TV show, I can’t decide if it would be twighlight zone, candid camera, or cops ( if I received the watch in that condition). Epson is not a watch dial company! 

You know the whole upside down V thing on the original is so confusing, what is that a Greek lamda or something? At least it’s legible now, without having to twist your wrist or neck! Says the “watch repair guy”.


edyang73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has a Cartier Tank from over 10 years ago that has a lot of sentimental value to her.
> 
> ...


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

edyang73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has a Cartier Tank from over 10 years ago that has a lot of sentimental value to her.
> 
> ...


If that’s how it played out it’s totally your (her’s) fault and only one to blame.
When you want a redial, you should be looking at their examples and talking details, details, details. Chalk it up as experience.
That’s like dropping your car off at a body shop telling them to paint it red and then get pissed because it’s not the right red and a shidy job? Due diligence usually pays off, of which she failed miserably in doing. Sorry


----------

